# is there any classical music written for the electric piano?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

If I had to choose my single favorite instrument it would be the Fender Rhodes (altough I really like also similar keyboards like the Wurlitzer and the clavinet). I love the acoustic piano and I guess that for some person an electric piano is just a cheap imitation of the real thing, but to me it's a completely different instrument with its own personality and tone.
So I was wondering: can I find classical compositions written specifically for this instrument? I know that there are many versions of classical pieces played on it and some of those pieces sound wonderful.
Just to make an example:





but I'm curious to know if there are composers who have written music thinking specifically to its sound.
I think I've heard a couple of pieces in the past (Schnittke maybe?, and some other more obscure composer) but I'd like to discover some new music.


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

Are you after electro-mechanical piano only or also synthesiser? I've heard the following at festivals, none wowed me but eh:

William Kraft--Requiescat (this specifically for Rhodes)

Luciano Berio--Memory (electric piano and electric harpsichord)

Rand Steiger--Quintessence (this has both acoustic and electric piano, plus percussion, cello, clarinet)

Rand Steiger--ReSonateur (this has a sort of Pierrot ensemble but w/ electric keyboard)

Lukas Foss--Baroque Variations (orchestral w/ electric pianos & electric guitar)

Lukas Foss--Geod (orchestral w/ electric piano)

Rudolph Bubalo--Trajectories (orchestral w/ electric piano and tape)

Rudolph Bubalo--Offset I (orchestral w/ synthesisers)

There's also a bunch of pieces for amplified/processed grand piano, several by George Crumb f'rinstance.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you Euler. I'm a big fan of synthesizers, but maybe that could be the argument for another topic, here I'd prefer to concentrate on electric pianos. In any case thank you for the list, I will certainly check out those pieces, and if you have other recommendations you're more than welcome.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I love Fender Rhodes. Larry Polansky's Piano Study #5 was written for Fender Rhodes tuned in just intonation.

Played by Andrew C. Smith:




info: https://indexical.bandcamp.com/album/larry-polansky-piano-study-5


----------



## Steve Mc (Jun 14, 2018)

The electric piano definitely has a sound and a sensitivity all its own. I especially love the Yamaha FM electric piano sound.
Personally, I really look forward to the day when someone makes a recording playing Bach on Yamaha SY99, which has excellent dynamics on its weighted keyboard, and the best sound of its family.


----------

